# My first cycle (test + mast or test +primo) !! Advice will be appreciated



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

hello guys 
I'm planning to run my first steroid cycle next year , I have done some sarms cycles (s4) before it was useful during a cut to preserve muscle and strength. I have been researching about anabolics for 2 years but I do need advice from you guys . 

My stats :
height 174cm (5'9)
weight 70kg
bodyfat : 12-14% 
6 years of training (3 years cross fit ,1 years of calisthenics due to covid ,2 years bodybuilding )

my goals : 

to build muscle without any additional fat or water
get leaner (second priority)
photoshoot in the end of the cycle (fake natty status)

my stack :

testosterone propinate 250 mg to 350 mg 
masteron propinate 300 mg or primobolan 
tbol last 4 weeks 40-60 mg 


Injectable L carnatine last 5 weeks

Yohimbine or ephedra (had experience using both of them)

Aromasin exomastaine (preferred)12.5 eod /Arimadex (extreme cases) .5 to 1 mg eod 

Hcg/ hmg 1000iu per week (last4week) - might increase estrogen so might need increase mast or AI dose

Tamoxifen &. Clomid - after esters cleared. 


things to consider :

I would use primo instead of mast only if I can find legit primo
I am using propinate esters because I can pct quicker and won't need to wait till esters kick in

Is this cycle good and the sides manageable please feel free to share your suggestions 
cheers mate


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Interested in feedback also


----------



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Interested in feedback also


yeah same mate I think it'll be a good cycle as long as I add the mast few weeks after test so in that way I will know how I react to test alone


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

It's your first cycle, so keep it simple.
There's no need to overcomplicate things by stacking multiple compounds on top of each other.
Knowing how your body reacts to just one compound only is going to help you a lot considering how to go about structuring your cycles in the future.

Now looking at your stats the first kinda red flag is your weight which makes me wonder how's your nutrition.
You should be able to gain body mass without any anabolics so that's something I'd definitely fix before hopping on the sauce wagon.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And as far as the whole kick in bollocks goes...well it's bollocks and in my opinion unnecessary excluding specific more niche situations which basic bulking cycle is not.
Besides it can potentially make the side effect management side of things trickier and more problematic.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And lastly,
there's no anabolic androgenic steroid in the universe that is going to make you fat.
Calories make you fat.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

My advice : test only, 500mg for 10-12 weeks. Has been the mainstay first cycle for many and for good reason. Simple and effective. I stayed on that dose for my first couple of years using and it always did the trick, just added in dbol as a kickstart at a later stage.

A cycle's complexity doesn't equal it's efficacy.


----------



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> And lastly,
> there's no anabolic androgenic steroid in the universe that is going to make you fat.
> Calories make you fat.


Firstly thank you for putting effort to reply to my question.. I get what you mean I’ll see how I react to test alone and also get basic understanding of what test does to my body .. thanks mate appreciate it a lot


----------



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

PsychedUp said:


> My advice : test only, 500mg for 10-12 weeks. Has been the mainstay first cycle for many and for good reason. Simple and effective. I stayed on that dose for my first couple of years using and it always did the trick, just added in dbol as a kickstart at a later stage.
> 
> A cycle's complexity doesn't equal it's efficacy.


You mean like start with 500 or bump up to 500 over time ?? Thanks anyways mate


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Reddwizzz said:


> You mean like start with 500 or bump up to 500 over time ?? Thanks anyways mate


Personally I would not jump right into a dose like that.
But based on previous discussions it doesn't seem to be too well accepted way of periodizing things in this community lol. Btw, I can tell you are a thinking and rational person and I kinda like that.
Questioning is a good skill to have though not even that is well accepted here haha.

In case you wonder why did I tag him...well he most certainly knows what I'm talking about 😄
@simonboyle


----------



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Personally I would not jump right into a dose like that.
> But based on previous discussions it doesn't seem to be too well accepted way of periodizing things in this community lol. Btw, I can tell you are a thinking and rational person and I kinda like that.
> Questioning is a good skill to have though not even that is well accepted here haha.
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree I still have time so I’ll just take things slow thanks again


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Reddwizzz said:


> Yeah totally agree I still have time so I’ll just take things slow thanks again


Slow and steady wins the race.
This is not a sprint.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Reddwizzz said:


> hello guys
> I'm planning to run my first steroid cycle next year , I have done some sarms cycles (s4) before it was useful during a cut to preserve muscle and strength. I have been researching about anabolics for 2 years but I do need advice from you guys .
> 
> My stats :
> ...


blood work before the cycle?


----------



## Reddwizzz (1 mo ago)

andew10102 said:


> blood work before the cycle?


yeah of course I'll take it a week before the cycle


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I wouldn't jump in at 500mg.but agree in keeping it simple. No need to ever use another compound to be honest. And at your size and experience 300mg of test would be plenty to grow and grow well.


----------

